# The EZ-EV Open Source Electric Kit Car



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

In case anyone hasn't seen this yet, I am looking for customers/partners for a very simple DIY EV kit called the EZ-EV. I started a crowd funding campaign at www.IndieGoGo.com/ZWheelz

The goal is to provide a street-legal, highway-capable, two-seat kit that can be assembled in one week. I'm very confident that I can do that because the first prototype worked well and was very easy to put together and tear apart. It had a steel frame with lead acid batteries and this will be similar but with a composite frame and lithium batteries.

The first phase is an open-air vehicle, but the plan is to use 3D printing to create body panels. If anyone is interested - talk to me. I'd like to find others that would like to build and sell the kits as a partner business. Please pass it along too, I need funding for tools, parts and materials to build the prototype. Everything will be shared but the amount of information shared between public and partners will be different. The main goal of this project is to create a network of local micro manufacturers and an open source design community.

Thanks,
Gary Krysztopik
www.ZWheelz.com
San Antonio, TX


----------



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

I posted another overview at www.zwheelz.com/EZ-EV-Plan.html and I'm getting some interest to use this as a STEM program (Science, Technology, Engineering and Math) so if anyone knows educators that may be interested, please pass it along. That is a great way to keep this alive and moving forward.

Gary


----------



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

Made it on Gizmag today ...
http://www.gizmag.com/krysztopik-ez-ev-open-source-diy-electric-car-kit/25891/


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

That is an interesting idea. I think it would be cool to have a kit to modify someone's mountain bike for use around campus. That would be a fun project and shouldn't cost too much.

I think it is better to convert older cars though. There are a lot of regulations and such otherwise. You did a great job with the Porsche conversion. Create a kit from that.


----------



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. The bike kits already exist but I'd like to make much higher performance ones. There is not enough of a market for the Porsche kits. They are expensive. Many have tried and failed.


----------

